# New Props for Road's End



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Well not exactly 'new' seeing as how these are all props that others have done first, but they're new at our haunt any way.

Grave Escape (a la Spooky Sam) They say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery and I tried to copy his as close as possible:






















HeadPoppers (a la davethedead and Tyler): I wanted some extra movement in the cemetery and these three fit the bill exactly. The tombstones are ones I bought from jdubbya (Thank you!).






And some new tombstones for our expanded cemetery this year.
















and one before they were aged









Thanks for taking a look! and thanks to all the fantastic folks who make props and share their knowledge here! Now git ta buildin' slackers!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're going to have a great cemetery, lewlew. I love the head poppers (and Spooky1 is working on one of our very own as we speak).


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Geez Louise! You've been burning the midnight oil! Stuff looks absolutely amazing. I recognize those tombstones in the popper video. I'm loving those, as in I REALLY need to make one. I think Dave and I need to come out for a make and drink! On the other hand, I could possibly come up with another stone for you in trade for a popper
The grave escape rocks! Love all the new stones you made too. You're filling up that graveyard for sure! Nice work my friend. Can't wait to visit. (You're setting up in August, right?)


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very Nice props lewlew all of them are nicely painted, and move great (for the moving ones). Thta head popper keep calling me to make it. Can i hold out? I dont know after seeing these!


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

really nice work!

Do you have a howto on the "Grave Excape"?

HallowEve :jol:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice job lewlew!!



HallowEve said:


> really nice work!
> 
> Do you have a howto on the "Grave Excape"?
> 
> HallowEve :jol:


Here's a link for you HallowEve
http://www.evilmanor.com/spookysamszombiegraveescape/


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job I really love your props. The Head Poppers are great and you should definitely have them in a row. I love how they all take turns peeking. Also you did a great job on the grave escape. I really like the red light in the back round.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Comments like these really mean a lot coming from you folks.



RoxyBlue said:


> You're going to have a great cemetery, lewlew. I love the head poppers (and Spooky1 is working on one of our very own as we speak).


I sure hope so. They're so easy and hardly cost anything for the effect. Betcha can't make just one! (Don't tell Spooky I said that)



jdubbya said:


> I think Dave and I need to come out for a make and drink! On the other hand, I could possibly come up with another stone for you in trade for a popper
> The grave escape rocks! Love all the new stones you made too. You're filling up that graveyard for sure! Nice work my friend. Can't wait to visit. (You're setting up in August, right?)


Get Dave and get down here. If it ever stops raining. And... I won't tell your wife you're setting up in August if you don't tell mine!:xbones:



Joiseygal said:


> The Head Poppers are great and you should definitely have them in a row. I love how they all take turns peeking.


Thanks! You know... I was going to spread them out but I may have to rethink that. The more I look at it the more I like them together. By the way, they actually all run at different speeds due to the weight of the skulls being different (plastic vs. foam), so sometimes they in sync and sometimes not.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, those all look fantastic ... I REALLY need to make some moving props!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice, this will be a great addition to the haunt.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome, awesome, awesome!


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you for the link Joker!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Excellent work, these are REALLY nice! Now for a question, I've seen Spooky Sam's great tutorial how-to, but the one gray area is the limiter strap for the arm (I don't see any pictures of this set-up). Would it be possible for you to show how you got the arm set-up on your unit to work so perfectly in the 'How-To' section? I'm sure it would be the final piece to the puzzle for a lot of builder's here. Again, really nice props!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! great job!!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome job on the props and the gravestones!:jol:


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Brad Green said:


> Excellent work, these are REALLY nice! Now for a question, I've seen Spooky Sam's great tutorial how-to, but the one gray area is the limiter strap for the arm (I don't see any pictures of this set-up). Would it be possible for you to show how you got the arm set-up on your unit to work so perfectly in the 'How-To' section? I'm sure it would be the final piece to the puzzle for a lot of builder's here. Again, really nice props!


Thanks! I'll see what I can do about getting some more pics of the inner workings into the How-To section. The massager is all zip tied in so it may not show too much and to be honest I don't know if they'll show more than Spooky Sam's original How-to. One thing I will say is that it definitely takes trial and error to get the straps to give the right movement. I tried so many positions that my massager looks like swiss cheese from all the screw holes in it. VERY frustrating (but worth it in the end).


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Great job, I REALLY REALLY need to finish mine!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The prop itself is great, but I really dig the crate detailing. 

The grunting matches it perfectly. At times it reminds me of Ludo from Labyrinth. Careful, you might end up with hundreds of boulders rolling onto your lawn.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

lewlew said:


> Get Dave and get down here. If it ever stops raining. And... I won't tell your wife you're setting up in August if you don't tell mine!:xbones:


Does that mean theres 3 of us from eerie starting setup in August?  Tomorrow starts the fun for M6!!!!!!:jol:


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

nice job!! I was wondering where you got your hands from. I think the head poppers are GREAT and I really like the grave grabber!! Great JOB


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

WOW! Now those are just incredible! I love the Gravescape! You totally nailed the movement on that! The three heads look great together, the fact that they get in and out of sync makes the effect that much better! 

Wish I was this far along on my stuff. I have a grand total of nothing even started!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Love the headpoppers! I'll have to add that to the list for next year. 

Your gravescape is perfect. The movement is bang-on and the sound and lights really finish it off. If only I could find the plastic plumbers tape I'd get working on mine - I'm stalled!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

OH wow! Two thumbs up.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Everything looks great. Nice work


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Very impressive!


----------

